# Won't Eject Live Round P11



## SmaSal (Mar 13, 2010)

Brand new a couple days ago. Haven't fired it yet. I live in a crowded suburb so cant just open the back door. 

Anyways I f&b'd it. And loaded the mag with Monarch 9mm 115gr FMJ. Inserted the Mag, and racked the slide. Released the mag, knowing there is a live round in the chamber, and tried to eject the live round by pulling back the slide. Another forum says to do this to basically train your gun and let it find its groove. You are supposed to repeat this, safely to just get the oil moving the innard's, if you will. 

Well the slide was stuck. Really stuck. Read a few things online and it says if you can see the cartridge at all to use a dowel rod or a screw driver or whatever and tap it out. But I couldn't see the cartridge. The slide moved less then an 1/8 inch. So I pointed the gun at a mirror and checked to make sure the round actually did sit in the right spot and it looked fine. Bad cartridge? Nope. I am not sure really what happened.

I finally decided to just "ball up" and rip the slide back and forth as hard as possible. And this did eventually work and the round came out the bottom, as I expected. It didn't work until seriously the third or fourth time and each time I felt like I was going to break the gun. I am not a small guy, and there is no way my wife could have done this. 

I am wondering if this is because of some obvious thing I did wrong?? The ammo came from Academy sports, and it is the brass casing(cause now they have steel for 9.99). My Glock, once again, has never FTF this stuff with a little over more than 3,000 rounds. Which I would expect from a Glock. But are these P11's that finicky? Be honest, If there was something I did stupidly wrong let me know.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you clean the pistol of its preservative coatings, before trying it out? Preservatives are thick and tacky, and if there's some in the barrel's chamber, it'll grab onto a cartridge and not want to let go. Clean everything well with a solvent or "gun scrubber" spray, and try the process again.

Look at the ejected cartridge for bright, shiny streaks and scratch marks. Check to see if its bullet was pressed back and farther into the case on its way into the chamber.
Lots of bright and shiny areas indicates a tight fit in the chamber. Either the chamber is too small, or the cartridge is too big. Check both with a micrometer caliper, to determine what to do.
Scratching may indicate a burr left in the chamber wall or its mouth. Strip the pistol and examine its barrel (inside) for tiny protrusions or rough areas.
If the bullet got pushed back, deeper into the cartridge, it may have bulged the case a little. Look for "dings" on the bullet's nose and shiny spots around the case.

Tell us what you find.


----------



## SmaSal (Mar 13, 2010)

Followed your advice to the letter.

Finally was able to shoot it today. Kicks like a mule. But I had no malfunctions of any kind. I fired steel cased FMJ's and brass 115gr. 150 rounds total no failures. I inspected the cartridge as you said and it looked fine. It is one I fired today and the gun went bang as expected and the case ejected over my right shoulder. I do believe it just needs to be broke in cleaned and broke in and cleaned and then exercised regularly. Thank you so much for your help. The slide does now eject a live round. I am sure it was most likely just brand new. These things need a little TLC. Which I don't mind at all. I am developing a collection of guns that I can hopefully share with my son when he is a little older.

Thank you so much for your help sir. You must be a gunsmith or have shot a few rounds in your day.

Also Limp-wristing is most likely the source of ftf & fte malfunction probs people post in here. This Gun just needs a very stout backboard to completely cycle.


----------

